# Skystone, the "Stone of Heaven"



## AthroposRex (Sep 14, 2020)

*This is Skystone*




​
The story of its findings are convoluted, so here is the link to the whole story.
The Sky Stone | My great WordPress blog

I'll post a couple relevant points from the article here though.

It was found buried in India, which is interesting. But more so, is its composition.

“Tests of Sky Stone were carried out at laboratories of the University of Geneva, the University of Rome, Utrecht, Tokyo and Freiberg, Germany.

Based on the fact that this material does not confirm to any known natural minerals in existence, it is likely an artificial material.  This beautiful blue colored stone with thin white veins running through it is known as “”Sky Stone”” or “”Stone of Heaven.””

Its composition was found to be composed of 77% oxygen, along with traces of carbon, silicon, calcium and sodium.

The composition makes the “Sky Stone” similar to a kind of concrete or stucco, and seems to have been artificially colored. The natives living in the area where the stone was found, already knew about its existence because this stone-like artifact used to pop out during the digging in the area.

Another mystery related to the stone of heaven is that this artifact is always found in soil layers dating to at least 12000 BC. The stone was certainly produced by an unknown, highly advanced civilization lost in time.”

How they were turning oxygen into stucco is beyond me, but the idea sure would piss the carbon dioxide hating crowd off like crazy. I was just reading about an attempt to lock carbon dioxide in various materials.

To me, this is most likely artificial decoration for the outside of a temple. Maybe a naboo like dome, I don't know.

If they had problems deciding what it was, and it contains only traces of carbon, I'm not sure how they can accurately date it. Especially knowing what we do about large tracts of land getting buried under sand.

It's just more evidence to me that there is advanced tech hiding in plain sight. When it is automatically given a 14,000 year age, or it's seen as a hoax of some sort, I'm immediately on alert now thanks to this site.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-07-14 18:08:35Reaction Score: 3


I was trying to find some info on this stone a few months ago, but could not recall what name was used for it. So, thank you very much. When I first came in contact with the info on this Sky Stone, it was suggested that it was a part of the Firmament.


AnthroposRex said:


> Another mystery related to the stone of heaven is that this artifact is always found in soil layers dating to at least 12000 BC.


This type of dating is based on the assumption that soil layers cannot get accumulated (figuratively speaking) overnight. Somehow pseudo-archaeologists always ignore their layer system when dating dinosaurs.


----------



## AthroposRex (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthroposRexDate: 2019-07-14 18:38:32Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> I was trying to find some info on this stone a few months ago, but could not recall what name was used for it. So, thank you very much. When I first came in contact with the info on this Sky Stone, it was suggested that it was a part of the Firmament.
> 
> This type of dating is based on the assumption that soil layers cannot get accumulated (figuratively speaking) overnight. Somehow pseudo-archaeologists always ignore their layer system when dating dinosaurs.


I remember first hearing this same thought regarding the firmament. It being made out of oxygen had me thinking there was something to it. But now, it's just another example of what has been stolen from us.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-07-15 03:19:44Reaction Score: 7




KorbenDallas said:


> I was trying to find some info on this stone a few months ago, but could not recall what name was used for it. So, thank you very much. When I first came in contact with the info on this Sky Stone, it was suggested that it was a part of the Firmament.


Ancient Aliens just did a show on this stone. Some guy has a collection of them. Says he had them tested at 12 different labs and no one could definitively tell him what it was. Did a gas spectrometry on it and determined its chemical composition. They were saying it's only found in one place in the world-Sierra Leone and the locals have legends about it being an actual piece of the sky that transformed when the ancient "gods" came and went in their flying ships.

I take Ancient Aliens with a big shaker of salt but I did learn a little something about this pretty rock.


----------



## AthroposRex (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthroposRexDate: 2019-07-15 18:37:14Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Ancient Aliens just did a show on this stone. Some guy has a collection of them. Says he had them tested at 12 different labs and no one could definitively tell him what it was. Did a gas spectrometry on it and determined its chemical composition. They were saying it's only found in one place in the world-Sierra Leone and the locals have legends about it being an actual piece of the sky that transformed when the ancient "gods" came and went in their flying ships.
> 
> I take Ancient Aliens with a big shaker of salt but I did learn a little something about this pretty rock.


Sierra Leone? I guess the guy he got it from was in India. My bad. 
It's interesting, though. Here we have another interesting area with potential connections to stolen history that is being systematically destroyed. Blood diamonds, etc. I wonder what's under that area.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-07-16 05:46:07Reaction Score: 5


Oxygen and carbon? Funnily enough, white dwarf stars supposedly have cores that are essentially a crystallized combination of oxygen and carbon (along with traces of other stuff in its composition). As a star dies, it essentially becomes a giant shining crystal in the sky. Our Sun, for example, will become one when its time is up.

White Dwarfs Have Solid Crystalline Cores Made of Oxygen and Carbon | Astromart



Even weirder, Sirius B is a white dwarf star. Yes, the same Sirius binary star system that has a bunch of worldwide legends about aliens arriving from there to mingle with the locals and share their knowledge.


----------

